# CA shelter at risk of euthanasia from overcrowding



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

SEAACA Shelter in Downey CA at risk of having to euthanize animals, including a couple nice looking shepherds. There is not much info about the dogs but if you are looking, and in the area, you could stop by or call. 

Story: 




5 Shepherds including the guy below: View Our Animals

according to the tv news story (above) you can adopt a dog over 30 lbs for $30.


----------



## Gaskoli (2 mo ago)

Buckelke said:


> SEAACA Shelter in Downey CA at risk of having to euthanize animals, including a couple nice looking shepherds. There is not much info about the dogs but if you are looking, and in the area, you could stop by or call.
> 
> Story:
> 
> ...


It is strange that it has come to this at all and no one cares about it.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

It seems to be a result of the many people who were quarantined during the pandemic and got a dog for company. Then they had to return to their jobs or school and didn't want the dog any longer. I think a lot of people care, there are just way too many unwanted dogs. It didn't help that 4000 beagles that were being bred for laboratories were seized and also need homes. Am I wrong or is that a Ukranian flag under your ID?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Some of the shelters around here are refusing to accept any animals at all. There's no room unless a space opens up when one gets adopted. People are just abandoning them to live on the streets. It's incredibly sad.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Gaskoli said:


> It is strange that it has come to this at all and no one cares about it.


who said no one cares?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If they are no kill shelters they can’t euthanize unless a dog is seriously ill or extremely dangerous.


----------

